# Molting!



## BlackOut (Jul 13, 2011)

I woke up to quite a surprise of what I thought was a dead red cherry shrimp. He left his exoskeleton in a nice pose on a piece of driftwood and then managed to stay hidden for the next two days. I've had shrimp before but have never had that happen and it never really occurred to me that molting was a thing fresh water shrimp did, haha. But I'm glad to see none of the crew is missing. Is this generally a sign of stress? Health and growth? I've only had them in the tank for a few days.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Molting is a good sign. They can't grow if they don't. What's weird is actually watching it! It's like something out of a sci-fi movie.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, it is certainly a good sign! I would also recommend leaving the exoskeleton in your tank!


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

TheShrimpFarm.com said:


> Yes, it is certainly a good sign! I would also recommend leaving the exoskeleton in your tank!


It just means their growing*old dude, but you should leave the exoskeleton in the tank because they will eat it for calcium!:fish9:


----------

